# Mandrel



## Chad85

what r u guys using for a mandrel to turn ur calls? Pin mandrel? Expandable Mandrels, blind Mandrels with collets or what?


----------



## JR Custom Calls

I use an expanding. Never used any of the others, but they don't seem as versatile as the expanding.


----------



## TMAC

I use a 5/8" expanding arbor from Enco. About $6 and works great. Actually have 1/2", 5/8" & 3/4". Use with a collet chuck and it works great.


----------



## fredito

I've been using an expanding mandrels with collets. If you want the specific maker of the mandrel and where I got the best price on the collet feel free to pm me...don't know if I can post it here or not. I did try a setup that was suppose to fit on a pen mandrel, it didn't work so hot


----------



## BillsCustomCalls

I use a Pen mandrel and make wood stoppers for each end


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis

don't use them I always turn between centers after I drill the hole


----------



## Chad85

Yeah pen Mandrels don't work that well. Where did u guys get ur collets. All the collets I have seen is a hole set for $89 and I don't need all of them. I never tried turning between centers but I would think it would be hard to get to the outsides of the barrel or insert.


----------



## Ron Davis

Expanding Mandel and collet chuck for me.


----------



## JR Custom Calls

Penn state for collet chuck. They also come in handy for stuff you'd never have imagined.


----------



## SENC

Like JR, I have the PSI collet set. Actually, I have 2 sets. I haven't seen the chuck and collets sold separately so I think you do have to spring for the set, but also like JR I find all kinds of uses. I have the flint hills brass expading mandrels. Expensive, but longer than the encos and very well made.

I also agree with Jack, that collets and mandrels aren't required. I used a series of homemade wooden mandrels for years. I think I may have posted a picture of one a while back. Or check out THO game calls forums and search for plug mandrels and you'll find some neat ideas. If you're just starting, these will teach a lot and save funds for tooling and wood. Collets and expanding mandrels are easier/quicker.... but they are no better than old school DIY work holding methods.


----------



## BrentWin

As Henry said, you don't really have to have a collet chuck. But, if you do this very long, you'll probably end up with one.

I have found a new manufacturer of expanding mandrels. The company name is Breakheart Tool Co. (I have no affiliation with them.) I have been using a couple of their mandrels since the first of the year and I'm very happy with them. They are American made. I got the 1/2" and 5/8", both with 5/8" shanks so I don't have to change collets. Most importantly, run out is minute.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls

My mandrel is from Pintail. It is knurled, which is nice. Only problem I have is that I keep stripping my screw. That's more of a me issue than anything.


----------

